# Реабилитация после компрессионного перелома позвоночника



## maaxg (6 Май 2011)

В Бурденко пересеклись с родителями мальчика, который около года лечился от перелома. Они из Владимира приехали в Москву для лечения. Они упоминали, что последние полгода занимались в бассейне, где можно регулировать уровень воды (и нагрузку на позвоночник). Там еще была подводная беговая дорожка. И очень хвалили: мальчик 8 лет очень быстро в нем "встал на ноги".
Никто не знает, где стоит такая техника или может кто на ней работает? Посоветуйте, куда обратиться?


----------

